# Disipador para LM1875



## hiko (Feb 2, 2007)

hola!!!! 1ra vz q posteo aki y spero q no sea la ultima   !

bueno al tema!!

yo no hace mucho m compre un amplificador basado en el integrado LM1875 y lo tengo conectado a un sistema de audio q es el siguiente (en esquema y foto!)

el esquema de piezas a ver si estan bien (lo hice yo solo sin calculos!!!)

http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esquemang0.jpgç

el medio es en realidad un altavoz de vehiculo, los q se colocan en las puertas.....es full range y tiene un condensador de 47uf para filtrar las frecuencias bajas para q no interfieran con el woofer pero no se si es suficiente o con eso forzo el amplificador

el tema en cuestion es q veo q se calienta demasiado! para mi es excesivo cuando lo tngo en alto volumen (lo tngo con un equalizador) y kisiera saber si es posible colocarle un ventilador o cambiarle el disipador por uno mas pequeño pero con ventilador activo......... pero lo q no se es si los amplificador necesitan trabajar cn cierto calor (yo puedo hacer q funcione a 30º en todo momento soy modding de pc en refrigeracion pero en electronica cmo tal no se mucho)

este es el disipador en cuestion!

http://img387.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic008gn8.jpg

es una pareja de 2 LM1875 en ese solo disipador.........diganme uds si puedo hacer eso o colocarle un ventilador extractor para bajar la temperatura o si es factible cambiar del todo el disipador por uno de cobre cn ventilador mas eficiente

saludos!!!!


----------



## El nombre (Feb 4, 2007)

Claro que se puede poner un ventilador. ¿Que lo podría impedir?
Recuerda que pasados los 40º la impresión es que quema. Hay CI que trabajan perfectamente hasta más de 85º. 
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Jul 8, 2007)

Los integrados LM1875, trabajan sin problema con esas temperaturas, no te preocupes por el diseño.Yo le tengo todo el día a temperaturas que parecen que le van a quemar y no pasa nada.


----------



## dandany (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenas, una pregunta cualquiera les voy a hacer, el lm 1875 soporta 60 volts justitititititititos de extremo a extremo? porque nose si se me va a quemar...

Saludos


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Mar 12, 2009)

hola! si no me equivoco solo soporta 30v por rama osea +-30 sumados 60v, aparte a esa temperatura trabajaria al limite y calentaria mucho! 
si no lo que podrias hacer es bajar un poco esa corriente con el lm317 y 337 mas o menos en +-25 andaria muy bien! yo lo tengo con -+18 y anda muy pero muy bien!


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola...me quiero ahorrar la fuente y los rectificadores..que le pasará al integrado si lo alimento con 32 v fijos 0-32v y 1 A ? se quemará ?...


----------

